# Solved: How Do I Destroy A Hard Drive?



## JEJB (Jun 30, 2003)

I have a Western Digital 500GB hard drive that was part of a 1TG external hard drive set up in RAID1 configuration. I was getting error lights for this drive indicating it couldn't be read so I replaced it with a new one. The Terabyte drive runs fine now but I am stuck with this "useless" 500GB drive.

I hesitate to just throw it in the trash because I always worry about some super-geek who will dig it out and figure out a way to read my personal data. What can I do?

How can I permanently destroy the drive (or just the disk) itself. This thing is built like a tank and I wouldn't even know how to begin to open it. 

Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Lex.Luthor (Jun 28, 2008)

What you will need to do is this, if you can.

1. Install the drive as a second drive on a computer and see if you can read the data from it.

2. If you can read the data from it. There is an iso disk image called dban boot and nuke that you can use. It does work on the same principal as DOD eraser programs. This is a free program but it will cost you a cdr disk. You can "Write" the iso with IMG burner (also a free program).

If you do not want to boot and nuke iso, then you can format the hdd or delete all of the information from the hdd and goto www.piriform.com , there is a prog called recuva. Download and install the prog, it's free. Search the drive and when the files come up in the wizard, check all, right click, select delete all checked and the files will be gone forever.

After that, you might want to remove the drive and see of you can take it apart. Most hdd disk media is a type of metallic disk. This disk will be hard in density and very shiny. You should be able to "multilate" the disk and permantly destroy it, keeping your information safe.


----------



## Lex.Luthor (Jun 28, 2008)

as far as opening it, remove the labels and see if there are any Torx screws. Sometimes MFG's like to use "case clips" or using the plastic tabs inside to keep the product together.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Similar advice here:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7816446.stm

Interesting, I think.


----------



## Lex.Luthor (Jun 28, 2008)

Poor drives. I try to re-use them if necessary. All else fails, play taps and put it out of its "memory"


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The simple way is with an 8# hammer. A few hits with that will insure that even the CIA couldn't get data off it.


----------



## Lex.Luthor (Jun 28, 2008)

They are also great skeet shoot and sometime as a replacement for steel targets.

"There is no such thing as overkill."


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Give It to me i will burn it beyond recognition

like i do any thing i cook


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

One word .... (jump to 2:45).


----------



## JEJB (Jun 30, 2003)

Thank You - Thank You - Thank You

I have used dban successfully in the past but unfortunately I didn't have a free bay to install this drive in. My torq's were all too large so I fell back on brute strength. Using a chisel and a hammer I was able to separate the drives. Then I drilled a few holes in them, and scored them with a circular attachment for my drill that is designed for removing rust. 

They look like crap. I think I have succeeded.

Thanks to all for your suggestions.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

JEJB said:


> Thank You - Thank You - Thank You
> 
> I have used dban successfully in the past but unfortunately I didn't have a free bay to install this drive in. My torq's were all too large so I fell back on brute strength. Using a chisel and a hammer I was able to separate the drives. Then I drilled a few holes in them, and scored them with a circular attachment for my drill that is designed for removing rust.
> 
> ...


that may actually exceed the dod.m.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I believe IBM simply takes old drives and whacks them with a sledge to "retire" them, I suspect that's pretty effective.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I know Iron Mountain shreds them; reckon that's gonna get it done as well.


----------



## TechAddict (Sep 27, 2009)

Here another way:


Get the drive
Throw it hard on the ground.
Jump on it.
Repeat steps 1, 2 and 3 10 times.
Smash it with the back of a regular hammer.
Pound it with your fists.
Attach it to a rope.
Go outside with it.
Swing it all over the place!!!
Take off the rope.
Go inside.
Put all of the parts of the demolished hard drive in a container.
Fill it with water again and again and again. (Over a sink!!!)
Bring it back outside.
Take the parts out of the container.
Put on your driveway.
Drive all over it!
Go back inside.
And optionally... :


Put it in a blender with water, A Sonic, McDonalds or Burger King cup, and paper. (Not recommended, I just thought of this.)
Spit all over it.
Smash it with a sledge hammer!
If you have a unneeded PC with the hard drive, jam it in to the CD drive.
Smack it with a rope, piece of paper, USB cord, shoe, or/and book. (If you choose rope, do outside please.)
Throw it in a minefield. Actually, on second thought, don`t.


----------



## TechAddict (Sep 27, 2009)

TechAddict said:


> ...If you have a unneeded PC with the hard drive, jam it in to the CD drive...


Or the Blu-ray drive, random place in the case (Good place: fan Bad place: inside the PSU) or monitor.


----------



## iamubiquitous (Jul 11, 2008)

Overkill notwithstanding, all you need to do is drill completely through the drive (Making sure you target the plates.), once. Then discard in appropriate fashion (Read as 'Recycle'.).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, that's not technically true. The data in places you haven't drilled could be recovered by disassembling the drive as they do in data recovery facilities.


----------



## Lex.Luthor (Jun 28, 2008)

Johnwill is right, 

In my military training, with AV/SAT surv, SARS, and other training, there is a way to "fill" in the gaps from the missing data. It's like putting a puzzle together. With a certain algo formula, the computer system can "Guess" and search for other programs and data that are exact in comparison. To make sure that your data is secured, the hdd disk must be completely destroyed as in melted and recycled into something else.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Remember, we're talking about what's possible, not what's likely.  The only sure way is to totally destroy the platters.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

had to wipe a users hd today, as it got corrupted and would not boot, but the data was salvageable. Was on hold with dell, and had the right set of hex head screwdrivers, popped the lid of, keyed up the platter nice and good, snapped off the actuator arm, and gave it to my boss, asking if that was good enough to give to the recyclers.

He put it on display as 'gangsta d-ban'.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have platters from a 14", 8", 5.25", 3.5", and a 2.5" disk hanging on my wall. I'm still looking for the 1.8" platter, but I haven't killed any of those drives yet.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

jeez, john......you could make a nice mobile out of that for the grandkids.....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

He's too young to appreciate it, I'll wait a few years.


----------



## Lex.Luthor (Jun 28, 2008)

You're not talking about the old brown IBM 14" data disk right?

I used to have one, there's about 6 hole in the middle. I think I was 10 then when I started to get into electronics.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, they were brown oxide in those days. You can stick the 3.5" platter right through the disk.


----------



## TechAddict (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow, we are all talking about Hard drives and... What do ya know!  A Hard drive sellers AD is on the right! 

LOL.


----------



## iamubiquitous (Jul 11, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> Well, that's not technically true. The data in places you haven't drilled could be recovered by disassembling the drive as they do in data recovery facilities.


Actually, if you drill through the disc media, which is composed of a highly sensitive magnetic alloy machined to the significantly tight specs. necessary to meet the standard, the only way to recover data would be through the prohibitively costly method of carefully filling the holes so the the heads will not catch on the edges(And forget about not corrupting the data in process.). You may think you could read the data on the untouched portion of the disc, but the heads read the entire disc at spin-up to verify the surface and mbr, etc.


----------



## iamubiquitous (Jul 11, 2008)

Lex.Luthor said:


> Johnwill is right,
> 
> In my military training, with AV/SAT surv, SARS, and other training, there is a way to "fill" in the gaps from the missing data. It's like putting a puzzle together. With a certain algo formula, the computer system can "Guess" and search for other programs and data that are exact in comparison. To make sure that your data is secured, the hdd disk must be completely destroyed as in melted and recycled into something else.


Lex, yes given enough resources, and the will to do it, this can be done BUT, the average law enforcement agency does not have the time, $, or the will unless the case is high-profile involving life/death, national security or child endangerment. Of course multi-million $ theft would get their attn. too, but in all the cases stated, the agency would become fedral AND we all know what that means in terms of resources. I do data rec. for dumass musicians who have lost, killed, deleted or corrupted their music and charge by the Mb of recovered work.


----------



## iamubiquitous (Jul 11, 2008)

funny, that's what I do with them...they all have distinct and pleasant tones....hive-mind.


----------



## JEJB (Jun 30, 2003)

Thanks iamubiquitous. 

I was starting to wonder what form of Frankenstein monster I created with this question. After drilling, scratching, bending, breaking, and burnishing I thought I had done enough. Then I read some of these later posts and it would seem that nothing short of a Star Trek transporter set on maximum dispersion would protect my data.

In the end I'm inclined to think no one would spend the kind of money necessary to try and recover my data. I mean if it's that valuable they can write me the check and I'll tell them what was on the darn thing!


----------



## iamubiquitous (Jul 11, 2008)

Yah, the easiest thing I guess is a sledge, but as long as you're not an arch-criminal, I would not worry. To be honest, I check out drives that are throw-aways, just out of curiousity(sic.), you would not believe the things I've wiped so I could re-use the drive on a give-away machines. -Cheers!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Remember, we're talking about what's possible, not what's likely.  The only sure way is to totally destroy the platters.


You got that right.

Computer disk drives from WTC could yield clues

 Whatever happened to the WTC HARD-DRIVE recoveries?
Plus Billions worth of Gold was taken that same day from the WTC.

These guys were good using the laser scanner that was something new and I guess those in the WTC did not know about so though the inside trading would be losted with the data.
But even with all this our Government is hiding things if the FBI is not doing anything.

German firm probes final World Trade Center deals

X-File: World Trade Center - Die Datenretter


----------



## Adam_tarver (Oct 11, 2009)

First remove the hard drive from the computer. then load a Smith And Wesson Model 39 9 mm Pistol with 9 rounds. thats a full plus one in the chamber. then empty the mad into the hard drive. Repeat as many times as you like until the desired results are met or until the biggest piece is about the size of a dime. Bet the "Geek Squad" would never tell you the proper way to destroy the hard drive as i have just given you. this is all the steps to destroy one that you need. but, you can have fun with them. you may want to take your friends "rogue" hard drives and try out some diffrent methods. but this one works from experience. have fun rambo.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

iamubiquitous said:


> Actually, if you drill through the disc media, which is composed of a highly sensitive magnetic alloy machined to the significantly tight specs. necessary to meet the standard, the only way to recover data would be through the prohibitively costly method of carefully filling the holes so the the heads will not catch on the edges(And forget about not corrupting the data in process.). You may think you could read the data on the untouched portion of the disc, but the heads read the entire disc at spin-up to verify the surface and mbr, etc.


You assume facts not in evidence here. When you're talking about a data recovery outfit, their equipment is manually controlled and doesn't automatically seek the entire disk.

I think you're losing sight of what's "practical" and what's "possible" I agree that after drilling a hole it's probably not practical for anyone with out significant resources to recover any data, but it sure is possible.


----------



## FalkoTM (Oct 14, 2009)

sink it in the water


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Water will not damage the platters, which could be removed, cleaned, and easily read. This is not a solution.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Model 22 HDD Hard Drive Disintegrator

Disintegration

Shredding

Degaussing

DIGITAL DATA DESTRUCTION

Annual Hard Drive Maintenance


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't think many people are going to have access to that kind of equipment. Since it's quite possible to render them unreadable with an 8# hammer, it's also not required.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)




----------

